# Excel 2007 - Not enough system resources to display completely



## leka (Aug 18, 2008)

Error message "Not enough system resources to display completely" and Excel will get stucked. It is a fairly large workbook with macros build in Excel 2003 and then saved in 2007 format (xlsm). Nothing was changed and it worked fine in 2003.


----------



## Aj_old (Sep 24, 2007)

You have both the xlsm and the xls file?
How didi you saved it in xlsm format?


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Do you have Outlook open at the same time? I have dealt with this error coming when the user has Outlook and Excel both open - it is an Outlook resource usage problem in that case. Alas, if that is the case, there's not much you can do except not have Outlook open at the same time, as far as I have been able to find out.


----------



## leka (Aug 18, 2008)

I do not have outlook (or any other programs) open, only Excel 2007.

I saved the file in xlsm format normally (save as etc.), it is now in 2007 format.

Leka


----------



## Aj_old (Sep 24, 2007)

leka said:


> I do not have outlook (or any other programs) open, only Excel 2007.
> 
> I saved the file in xlsm format normally (save as etc.), it is now in 2007 format.
> 
> Leka


Do you still have the initial xls file?


----------



## leka (Aug 18, 2008)

Sure, but why?


----------



## Aj_old (Sep 24, 2007)

leka said:


> Sure, but why?


Is it working fine?
If so, try saving once again!


----------

